# Anyone know a good electrician in Stoke?



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2009)

What the title says.

Thanks.


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 10, 2009)

if this is for re-wiring your house (as on t'other thread) it's a fairly major job so i'd suggest someone registered with NICEIC.

They do a handy online contractor search thing:

http://niceic.org.uk/en/findacontractor/index.asp

e2a: just done a search, there's loads in Stoke! ring a few, get some quotes, then play them off each other to get the price down. they'll probably be glad of the work atm.


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a fucking fantastic sparky but we're in brum and I'm not sure he'd come as far as you

I'll pm you his details as it might be worth his while cos it's a big job


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. We've seen 2 today, seeing 2 more tomorrow. Looks like it'll cost around £1,500 ex vat. One guy. An come weds and reckons it's a 2 day job, other guy couldn't start as soon but would make it a priority, they reckon it would take 4 or 5 days. I got a great vibe off the first guy but worry cuz 2 days is a lot different than 5, and I wonder why. 

Either way, we don't have electricity at the moment, so it's tempting to go with the guy who promises it done this week. Oh, he offers a 10 year guarantee too, the second guy a 3 year one on parts. 

I'm fine at the patter when they are here, I'm less good at making a decision!


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2009)

did you contact the one I sent you?


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 12, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks guys. We've seen 2 today, seeing 2 more tomorrow. Looks like it'll cost around £1,500 ex vat. One guy. An come weds and reckons it's a 2 day job, other guy couldn't start as soon but would make it a priority, they reckon it would take 4 or 5 days. *I got a great vibe off the first guy but worry cuz 2 days is a lot different than 5, and I wonder why.
> *
> Either way, we don't have electricity at the moment, so it's tempting to go with the guy who promises it done this week. Oh, he offers a 10 year guarantee too, the second guy a 3 year one on parts.
> 
> I'm fine at the patter when they are here, I'm less good at making a decision!



maybe cos one company is a guy on his own, the other a bigger company sending 2 (or more) sparkies?

check they've got Part P!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> maybe cos one company is a guy on his own, the other a bigger company sending 2 (or more) sparkies?
> 
> check they've got Part P!



They are part p. 2 guys, they're doing it now. Day one in the big messy house, vp and mr vp are cold and dusty but holding up well. 

Aqua, I didn't no, but thank you for the rec. I haven't had much internet access, only on my phone, so I'd already called a handful by the time I checked the thread again. 

Anyway, it'll all be done by tomorrow night, and I can't wait. I'm getting terribly bored already!


----------



## jontz01 (Jan 14, 2009)

I do but he's booked up every weekend til March while doing a full-time job in the week, I don't think it's going to fit your timescale... 

If you need any other tradesmen feel free to PM me - I know/have worked with quite a few...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2009)

jontz01 said:


> I do but he's booked up every weekend til March while doing a full-time job in the week, I don't think it's going to fit your timescale...
> 
> If you need any other tradesmen feel free to PM me - I know/have worked with quite a few...



Well, my lot have gone home for the night, seemingly having done something to my toilet, which is now leaking. I called him back and he's going to fix it for me tomorrow. He seems generally lovely so I'm blaming it on the young lad who was pulling up the floorboards. 

With that in mind, if you know an ace plumber let me know because I may be needing one sharpish!


----------

